# Need a fence idea



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Someone very recently posted a picture of their backyard with a fence that looked like a split rail lined with a roll type of fencing for security. Could you please post it again - I can't find it and my DH wants to see it. We are looking for something that blends in with our wooded yard and looks natural.

Kathie


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I will be following this thread too! Anyone have advice on what they like and what they hate? We are looking at homes right now and many I would have to fence in myself...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm looking as well. The last storm destroyed mine


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

We just had a fence guy here this morning. I think we are all thinking alike right now. My DH wants to do a black aluminum fence since he wants to be able to look out and see into the woods in the back. I would prefer a post and rail, but since I am the one who wants the fence, I will get whatever he wants. I will keep you all posted as to what we decide.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kathie----
That's the kind of fence Paige has. You may want to check with her or search for some photos she may have posted.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> We are looking at homes right now


Amanda, does that mean you are staying put in SC?

Funny how the midwest and east coast have so many housing developments without fenced yards. It's definitely prettier but more difficult for a family with pets.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Susan- depends on the day you ask me! Today is a good day 

We have pretty much narrowed it down to 2 homes that are very different.

One is an older southern home on 1.5 acres with invisible fencing. While I m fine to have the dogs offleash I need to be there, I would like fencing for quick potty trips with a dog door. The back is 1 acre so I don't even know where to begin to fence it or what would like right and I am sure $$$$. This is probably my favorite of the homes.

DH fell in love with a home in the woods with a stream at the back of the property. I think what Karen was talking about with the split rail would be the idea there but yikes to the leaves for the dogs especially with a dog door, I would be sweeping non stop!

Most people in all of these areas have invisible fencing or just teach the dogs to stay in the yards. It amazes me around here like house one- we walk up and the golden just wags its tail at us but doesnt come jump on us. If you came in my yard, you would be swarmed!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Here is a pic of our fence. I might be able to find a better one later.

We love this fence. The front and about 10 feet of the sides are privacy and the rest is the split rail. I would recommend if you get it to have the
rails on the inside of your fence so kids cannot use them as a step to 
climb in your fence. They normally put it up 4ft. and 6 ft. and we got the 6 ft and I am so glad that we did.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

We live in the back of 5 acres. I have a dog door that goes to a small run under an overhang. The run is green metal fence posts and chicken wire. We have windows to the floor and the fence doesn't block the view at all. The one thing to remember if you live in the woods like us, is that you need to watch out for hawks and other animals. We have another area that is off my kitchen with the same fence but I have many hawks that kill the birds at my feeder and the dead birds fall in the backyard and I wouldn't want Hobbes to eat them. I have also seen groundhogs not run away when they see him and deer that have gotten spooked and jumped the fence. Thats why I keep his run close to the house and only use the backyard if I'm with him.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Our perimeter fence around about 1/2 acre of our yard is split rail from this company: http://www.wvsr.com/catalog.htm It's looks closer to authentic split rail rather than a lot you see now that is just 4x4s with pointy ends. Our rails are treated Poplar and not one has warped since it's been in for maybe 20 years. It's great for the dogs as the ground is covered with moss in the stand of hardwoods-no grass to cut but a lot of leaves to blow (11hp BillyGoat blower on wheels).

Our other dogs yards are inside this one.

On the inside I used Redbrand Non-Climb horse fence wire http://www.redbrand.com/products/product2.asp?category=Fence&subcat=2&productID=4. I augered the post holes and then used a trencher to dig a trench where I wanted the fenceline-going into the inside of the post holes (since I figured it would be easier to get the loose dirt out of the holes from the trenching rather than the other way). Our wire is buried in the ground for dogs we had then but I don't think it's necessary for Havanese.

I can't find a picture but will try to remember to post one tomorrow.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Marie - thanks, I'll show that to my husband.
Tom - please try to post a picture - sounds like what we might be looking for.

Thanks for all the responses. What we won't do to keep our little ones safe!

Kathie


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I agree the more pics the better. At the current rental, we have a privacy fence on one side of it but as many of you might remember it gets higher and lower in the backyard and there is about a 5 inch gap between the bottom and I found Isabelle barking at the front door a few times so it is lined chicken wire <BG> One one neighbor's side we have 6 foot chain link and their hound dog has dug under and climbed the fence into our yard. I know have a good idea she is out there when Dash spins in circles at the backdoor. He loves to go out there and run with her.

Luckily at the new places it is big lots where the homes aren't really up against each other.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

*Don't forget about coyotes...*

They can get over a 6' fence..... We always go out with Daisy when its dark. I am wondering about motion activated lights for the back yard... Does anyone know if lights scare off coyotes??


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Lynda, we don't have coyotes in Georgia but they sound pretty scary. We do have bobcats and other creatures but Abby will be watched pretty closely while she's outside. We're just fencing a small area, in fact, my DH has started on it today. It will probably be a couple of weeks since he's got to borrow a post hole digger from my brother who lives an hour away from us. If it doesn't look too bad I will post a picture when he's finished.....lol

Kathie


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I will be watching this thread also. We have a very little grassy back yard with a large wooden area. We love the wooded area, but I do not feel comfortable letting Dexter out there yet! 

Dexter is still picking up lots of stuff and putting into his mouth.....Ugghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I took some newer pictures but got them into a folder that the Forums couldn't do anything with so I dug up a couple of old ones.

The first picture is "our" road coming into our farm. It's a state road now but it's not a through road and there is almost no traffic on it. We are .8 mile in from River Road which is the main road out this way. We have horse trails all through the woods you see on the right side of the road and a cross country course on the other side. You can see our mailbox and the fence behind it.

The second shot is a closer view of the fence. That shot was taken when we were in construction on the addition on that side of the house. It's not much of a picture but I thought you could see what the fence is like. After a few years of weathering, the wire mesh fence lost it's shine and now you have to look close to see that it's there. That fence had been in for probably more than 15 years in that picture.

This link to a picture in the Gallery http://www.havaneseforum.com/photopost531/showphoto.php/photo/170/cat/500/ppuser/5
shows another view of one of our smaller dog yards which is inside the yard you see in the second picture (which is in a LOT better shape now).
Sorry I'm so late. Good luck with your fencing project.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Does anyone love their steel fencing? There is a big sale right now and I need about 209 feet for the area I want to do and it is about the same price as the picket right now (insane!) But I don't really know the downside of steel cause I don't know anyone who has it?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Will the steel rust or change color over time?


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

This is the fence I got to keep my angels inside...and others outside...
Winter and summer picture...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jane-that is what I am not sure of. I know it is normally very expensive but it is on sale big time here. It looks very similar to this

http://www.showroom411.com/Media/DirectoryEntries/onlinewrought.jpg


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

I love that iron fence. The thing I think about is, can they get "in between" and can they go under?

And if they don´t go under, can some one come in?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Amanda, we had thought about doing the aluminum fenicing too. I assume you mean the aluminum when you say steel? It is what my husband really wanted. We got quotes on both the aluminum and the post and rail, and the aluminum was more than double the price of the post and rail. My brother has the aluminum and loves it. If you do go with it, be careful with the width of the space between the pickets.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow! Karin---that is cool looking fence you got! I've never seen one like that before. It is neat!

The metal fencing is quite pretty Amanda. I would guess that after a few years,you may have some rust and need to paint it. I'd check with the fencing manufacturer. Lots of times they say it is a durable "baked on finish" but every knick or gouge or where they intersect the baked on finish chips and it rusts in those spots. No matter what kind of fencing(wood or metal) there will be some maintenance. We chose a section (I wish my whole yard,but it is expensive) of a solid maintenance free vinyl fencing.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

The problem is it is a gorgeous view to the woods so I don't really want privacy fencing and all the premade picket fencing would require chicken wire with Belle and last week with her using it as a climbing tool, I think this might be the best option. I actually bought 2 pieces and brought them home to look at against the woods tonight.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

We had a fence installed in December when we got Evye. I got estimates on the black wrought iron (aluminum) and white vinyl. Wood was not an option because of the association bylaws. The aluminum was actually less expensive but....it was spaced too far apart and I had no doubt they could squirm through it. Plus less flexible and there would be too many areas at the bottom where they could worm their way out if they considered it. We went with the white vinyl that is spaced 2" apart and so glad I did. They found little gaps at the bottom where they tried but still too close to the ground that it was a major effort and they quit trying. I did worry about the metal fence rusting in time. The white vinyl was more expensive but has a lifetime guarantee. They cannot escape. If any of this helps.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

After thought. We had a wrought iron railing installed on our front porch at our previous home...rust proof. NOT !!! Every year I had to give it a light sanding and touch up in the areas that rusted.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> Jane-that is what I am not sure of. I know it is normally very expensive but it is on sale big time here. It looks very similar to this
> 
> http://www.showroom411.com/Media/DirectoryEntries/onlinewrought.jpg


Amanda, that is a gorgeous fence. I saw a very similar picture when we were trying to decide on what type of fence. It is pictured on a level lot. If you have an unlevel area, you have a whole lot of vertical happening on an uneven lot and looks horrible. Something to consider and why we decided on not going with the aluminum. If the land you are considering fencing in is level, no problem. Otherwise picture it up/down/up/down. If you have considered a white vinyl, I will be happy to post a picture. It does not obscure the view. We have a golf course behind us. I wanted to keep my pups in as well as the view.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Amanda--yes that would be pretty against the woods..but do check into the rusting. Interesting enough,I have seen that style of fence in a maintenance free vinyl. I am not aware of the costs etc. I had did a search looking for fences,different styles and ideas before we installed the section of privacy vinyl last year.

The other thing you might want to consider is just chain link fencing. It now comes in several colors,including black and green special order. I particularly loved the black. I see many many people install that around here and have never seen that rust. It seems to wear and weather very well. I know it isn't as "pretty" as some,but it cost effective and would be safe for Belle,and also in a black color.....does not look well.....cheap. You know what I mean?

Sharlene----please post pictures of your fence. I would love to see it!:thumb:


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

I took this photo tonight to show the rainbow, but it also shows our fence. It is aluminum and has not rusted, even with the harsh midwest weather. We put the fence in when we only had our Golden, so we were lucky we picked the pickets at the bottom that make the gaps smaller. The only issue we have is erosion at the bottom of the fence line -- we are constantly filling in the soil so that Scout can't squeeze under. Even with the fence, I prefer that Scout be watched when he is outside. And, I also check that the gates are closed before I let the dogs out. And, I tell my landscapers that my highest priority is that they always make sure the gates are closed tight when they leave. 

If you fence your backyard, make sure to do a wide gate at one of the entries so that large lawnmowers and other equipment can get into your backyard.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks all! 

Sharlene- do you have a photo? We looked but a lot of the premade ones are the ones that Belle can fit through. We have wooden pickets on the side yard here and I knew she could through. Jim hates the chicken wire at the bottom but I don't mind it. But then I watched her use it to climb and get out higher so that has been my biggest concern. Belle doesn't generally escape until she sees a person she wants to visit.

Julie- it isn't allowed in the subdivision but one of the other houses with a few acres that is exactly what we would have done.

Diane- love it. Right now I am heavily leaning towards it. I actually bought two pieces to bring home and put against the woods to see what it would look like and I like it. I did read the maintenance you may have to have it sprayed again. But few people I talked to have the same fence and are very happy with it. The other pro is with the soil here, it isn't cemented in so we could get it up and move it if we add a sun room.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oops- Karen. It was originally out of our price range and it is on a big sale about half off right now. We were originally going back and forth between split rail and building our own wooden pickets cause of Belle. My good Neezers never even think about leaving and they have never tried to follow Belle. Even when she escaped from the stroller!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Amanda, will take a pic in the a.m. I will take it at the most unlevel area where if you are going to hate it, you will. We had to eliminate prefab for the same reason (Home Depot and Lowes). These picketts are spaced close together to be small-dog escape proof. Ironically, I got the name of this guy through my friend who has 4 Belle's.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Diane, I LOVE your fence. Beautiful rainbow too.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I went out and took pics this morning. Will download them during a work (pee) break.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Karin,

I LOVE your fence! Did you build it yourself? I've never seen anything like that here.
How high is the solid part, the open part?

Could you show your gate?
Thanks!
Beverly


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes, we build it...or my hubby...our self. I wanted a fence that could keep my dogs in and strange dogs out...and my hubby wanted to see out...So this is a compromise....

And Yes, we do have strangers, quite often, coming by looking at our fence...


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

The hight is 180 cm, and we have open 40 cm. So 160 is the hight of the "ribbon" fence....My hight...
The thought is that some klematis flowers, will fill up the "open space".


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

It looks very "architectual" to me! My complements to your husband!
Thanks for the picture of the gate!
I'll be showing it to my husband tonight!

Beverly


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Karin, that is a fabulous fence.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Trying to upload the fence pictures and having problems....GRRRRR...bear with me.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, for some reason when I go to reply to this thread, it does not bring up the icon to upload pictures. Clueless.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sharlene---you need to reply with the "go advance" button,rather then the "post quick reply". The "manage attachment" should come up so you can post the pictures.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks...I guess this is the first time I posted pictures without a new thread.

I think my personal peference would the the wrought iron but where we have such an unlevel lot the white vinyl provides some forgiveness to slopping areas, sort of goes with the flow without leaving gaps at the bottom.....I won't have to repaint it, sand it, just wash it. I feel your pain Amanda...who would think trying to pick out a fence can be such a frustrating decision?

The first 2 pics are where the land slopes the most. The third is the most level area...4 just to show they are starting to leave my hosta alone. They have moved on to my poor little baby magnolia trees...branch by branch.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sharlene- it is very nice and I love the curve across the top. It is different than a lot of them, I have looked at with the spacing being much less and the slope area is seamless which is very nice. My In laws made a small dog yard at their farm with he vinyl picket and Belle jumps right thru their pickets and last time Dash followed her. She wanted to see the cats on the other side. So at first I kind of wrote off the idea of a premade fence other than privacy. But it seems like around here what they do is leave the gap on the ground with the privacy- even more horrible for little dogs.

I know exactly what you mean about how much picking a fence is such a pain! I reserved the on sale fencing for now- they are holding it for 7 days for me and Ican back out. We are gonna drive around and look at fencing today. There is sloping in the backyard so that is a concern and the original reason we wanted to build our own. Where the main sloping is we are going to stop the fence so we can always look out and see the dogs though. The sides of the yard is gradual but there is a large slope going from the ground to the woods. What appeals to me about the wrought is no cement, the post have things in the ground so we could easily change it if we needed to- smaller or bigger, and we can do it ourselves more easy- we wouldn't have to rent the auger, etc and to be honest while using our sweat equity that saves a good amount too. My husband has this idea of this water feature where the land drops to the woods so we don't want to extend the fence there for now and to be honest it is 209 feet of fence so more than a good area for the pups to go in and out. I am not sure how serious he is- maybe after doing the fence together (still the plan), he won't want to do anything else and then if we wanted to extend the fence it wouldn't be good to have the wrought iron so that is where I am really second guessing myself.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sharlene---you pictures are wonderful and your fence is GORGEOUS! That is EXACTLY what I want around my entire property. I think it would be fabulous for the dogs,but is so pretty for the human eye as well. That swoop design is my absolute favorite!


Amanda---I think you just need to go with your gut feeling. Try not to second guess yourself too much. With fencing,there are many many options as far as materials and also designs and installations. I thought your wrought iron fence was beautiful. I couldn't find the picture when I was showing my husband the beautiful fencing on this thread.....what did it go? Did you delete it?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes...ditto Amanda. Go with your gut !! You have to live with it for a very long time and you have to be happy. I went bonkers..everything I liked wouldn't work with the land or the dogs. The fence guy really pushed me toward deciding on this fence because there is no way they can fit through the pickets. Hindsight I am so glad...I never knew what little Houdini's they were and how smart !!! Every time I think I outsmarted them....they prove me wrong. And besides when something is on sale....Grab it up $$$$.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Julia, Amanda posted a link (not a picture)...here is the link:

http://www.showroom411.com/Media/Dir...inewrought.jpg


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Sharlene--the link was blank for me,but that's ok. At least I now know I wasn't imagining Amanda's fence!ound:

You know also Amanda----go with what will look nice with your house. It seems (from my memory) of the picture I saw of your new house,that this wrought iron fence will really go nicely with it and be very complimentary to it. My house is a an old traditional style 2 story bungalow (almost cottage like) so Sharlene's fence would be perfect at my house....you need to have it work for your fur kids,love it,have it work with your house and fit your budget. The latter is the reason I don't have a fenced in yard at my house --YET! :becky:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Did I miss pictures of Amanda's house ????


----------

